# More expanded bullets, only 2 of which are gorgeous



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Got out again and shot more PD bullets from my Glock 23 (in 40S&W) into a string of 1-gallon waterjugs full of water. Here... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=21941 ...is my 1st report.

I shot another Hornady 155g. XTP to see if the 2nd sample performed as well as the 1st; it did. Those 2 are on the left.








The center 2 are Remington Golden Saber 165s. Each core separated from its jacket. The jackets are 'pretty', but this is unacceptable performance IMO. Next are 2 Nosler Sporting Handgun 135 JHPs. The 1st not only separated but both jacket and core broke into many pieces. That on the right was about to come apart, as the core is slightly loose. All 6 bullets broke the front wall of the 4th jug; some of the nosler's pieces were within the 4th jug. Velocites at 10' are 1150FPS for the Hornadys, 1040 for the Remingtons, and 1190 for the Noslers.

Again, the performance of the Reminton and Nosler bullets is unacceptable to me, considering that the medium they hit was highly homogeneous water and VERY thin plastic jugwalls.

I again am very pleased that I'd already chosen the Hornady XTPs as my PD bullet.

Again, the medium is a series of 1-gallon waterjugs full of water. Here's a pic.








The bullets were shot from left to right.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Try some Speer Gold Dot's and you will pitch all the rest in the trash including the XTP's.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here are some Gold Dots

First is a 124Gr. 9MM loaded to Velocity of Factory rounds.
Second and third are .45ACP loaded to 50FPS below Factory.

All were found in milk jug #4.


http://img98.imageshack.us/i/45bullet1.jpg/ 

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/9mmbullet.jpg/ 
http://img230.imageshack.us/i/45bullet3.jpg/


tumbleweed


----------

